# 68 grille



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

I know for sure i have a 68 gto cause the VIN confirms it; however, the grille looks exactly like a 69's grille so i was wondering if this was an optional thing or if the person before me put on the wrong grille.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I see from the reflection in the mirror the wing window so that confirms its a '68. 68's had them '69's didn't. '68 had a Pontiac arrow on the nose too I don't see any holes indicating its missing. Perhaps the whole endura front is from a '69 and the grilles came with it? 

68 and 69 grilles were similar the trim was different I believe.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Good eye, Judge! The grills are different and are not interchangeable. Similar shape. Like Judge said, nose could be from a '69, even tho the bumper is the same for both years. Does the turn signal lenses wrap around the corner of the valance? Or, are they pretty much square and face forward? Tough to tell for sure in the pic. Almost look like they're '69s. '68s wrap around. Doors are interchangeable. I've seen '68s with '69 doors. Not sure why anyone would want to get rid of the wing windows on purpose.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Def a 69 grill, and it looks like a 69 Lemans lower valence. I did'nt know the grilles are'nt interchangable. 

What is needed to make this car "correct"?



Oh and that hood looks like a '70. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yeah anyway that ain't no '68-'69 GTO lower valance and the hood appears to be from a '70. Wonder what else is homogenized on it?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, I believe the '68 - '70 had the same hood. The ram air hoods underneath would be slightly different... Correct me if I'm wrong... In the pic, except for the grill, it's tough to see whats' really going on with that valance. Next question I had was what the rearend(bumper) looked like? I wonder if it's '68 or '69? Also, is the ignition switch in the dash or on the steering column? That would say alot... Who knows what's really going on ........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The '70 has a crease on the raised part of the hood I don't think the '68-69 did. Or did they? Upon further review...... they did have the crease ....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I was just about to mention that I had one. The kid jumped on the 'puter b/4 I had a chance...... I'm curious to hear what the rest of the OP's car is.......... Hopefully, he will continue on with his thread....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68goatragtop said:


> I know for sure i have a 68 gto cause the VIN confirms it; however, the grille looks exactly like a 69's grille so i was wondering if this was an optional thing or if the person before me put on the wrong grille.


68 vin and wing windows = definitely a 68. But that's definitely a 69 grille and bumper, and they weren't "options" in 68. I think I'm seeing a 69 valance too, but hard to tell in the photo for sure. As has already been mentioned, the difference is in the parking lights - they're different for 68 and 69. If you've also got a 69 valance, then I'd say the most likely scenario is that your car was at some point wrecked in the front and the parts were replaced with 69 pieces from a salvage yard.

Bear


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you guys i did notice the lower valance looked a little funny. I think what it is, it that it had front end damage and the guy replaced it with the wrong parts because everything else looks original. I will post more things on here if i find something else peculiar.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry Bear I just reiterated what you said because i didnt read your post fully.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

So i found out today that one of my dads buddies was doing some research on this and after a certain date they actually started putting on 69 front ends. I will try and get that date from him because he couldnt remember it and ill check that date with this one.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No, they didn't........... What's his source for info?


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

i am not sure but he is a in the restoration business.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is much misinformation on GTOs out there, One example: a myth that a few 1967 tri-power cars made it into production as reported in the GTO red book. This information is incorrect and it made it into a GTO guide book.

I don't ever recall 1969 Endura fronts being placed on 1968 production cars. Please pass on this claim in writing from the source and I will forward it to Wangers. He will dispel it.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

ill check it out for you cause i have never heard it either.


----------

